# Prayers for Ozzie... more eye problems



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

Hi all... it has been a pretty stressful weekend here for us. Friday morning when I got up for work, Ozzie was not his usual self, in that he didn't want to get up, usually he is pawing at me and trying to get me up to take him out to potty. He was tired and out of it all morning, no interest in food, only wanted to go back to sleep :-/

I left a note for our dog walker, asking if he seemed lethargic and she said she thought it was the rain at first, since he wanted to come inside right away (no surprise there). When I came home from work, Ozzie's eyes were practically shut and leaking discharge that was a bright greenish/yellow. That morning, I noticed his eyes were a little squinty, probably a result of me being a bad mom and not giving him his 2x daily drops that he needs for his dry eyes  so I gave him drops and then again that night. 

I called the vet, but by that time they were closing up and couldn't fit him in 'til the next day, which is when we were going house hunting, something we've been dying to do and couldn't because my fiance had been at annual training for the army for most of the month.

Luckily, he got out early and got home just in time to accompany me and Ozzie to the ER. I didn't want to wait until the next day to get him in. They discovered an ulcer in his one eye, and debris in the other  He also had a bit of a fever, so they sent us home with drops and ointment and pain pills, and said to bring him back if he still has a fever the next day, and to see our vet within the next week.

That was Friday night, and now it's Sunday and Ozzie doesn't appear to be doing too much better  His eyes look a little better, but not much. He is still very lethargic and has been sleeping 99% of the time... He won't eat (but he's a picky eater anyways) but will lick some baby food when I'm trying to give him his pain pill, but of course, spits the pill out, then won't even want any more baby food  He does drink a lot when I put him in front of his water. They did give him IV at the ER. He is shaking all the time, which breaks my heart  

I called our vet yesterday and left a message, I hope we can get him in soon... I don't have a day off until Friday, and tomorrow is my later day at 12:30, so I just hope it works out. I feel horrible falling back on his eye drops (my fiance was always way better about giving him his drops at least once a day, I would always forget) so after this scare, I will be much more diligent. 

Does anyone here have experience with eye ulcers or dry eye? What a horrible weekend for poor Ozzie


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

So sorry Ozzie is going through this. His shaking is probably because he has a fever. Can you take his temp and make sure its not too high. Poor baby.....I hope you can get back in to see the vet tomorrow. It does sound like he needs to be seen again.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Oh Courtney, I'm sorry! Poor Ozzie! Sweetness scratched herself (I think) when she was a puppy and developed a small ulcer that responded very well to an antibiotic eye ointment. She wasn't in pain that I could tell, though. 

Do you mind if I ask which ER vet you used? I've had really awesome experiences with Arboretum View (VCA) and mixed experiences with the one by the Lisle post office, depending on who was working.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

I would be worried about the fever if it doesn't get better.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Poor little sweetie. I be thinking about him. If I did not hear back from the vet, I would call first thing in the AM, and if you can't get an appointment, take him back to the ER. These things seem to come on quicky, and always seem to get worse near the weekend. Good luck.


----------



## Tashulia25 (May 19, 2013)

So sorry Courtney, hope vet will find out fast what is going wrong with Ozzie


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

Maggie, we went to VCA just bc Of their good reputation (but boy are they a lot of $$) and they did a great job. 

We took his temp yesterday and he was 102, so that's good. Per the ER instructions, we are going to follow up with our vet, just hope we can get in at a good time for our schedules :-/ 

I wish he would at least eat the baby food with the pain pills  all he is doing is sleeping.. He just seems miserable and I don't know how to help him 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

OMG, Courtney, I gasped when I read this. 

About a month ago DH thought he had something in his eye. We couldn't find anything. Eyewash didn't help...it hurt. DH is not one to go to a doctor at the first sign of a problem, but he made an appointment with an optometrist and went immediately. Thank God! He had an ulcer on his eye. He had to put drops in every half hour, then every hour...through the night. The doctor was so concerned that she met him at the office on a Saturday to check it. He had to use probably five different medications faithfully for over a week. She told him straight off that the ulcer is sight threatening and begins to eat away a the cornea. If he had waited two days, he would have lost his eye. 

Poor Ozzie couldn't tell you that it hurt. Alan says it really hurts. I hope that Ozzie will heal completely as Alan did. You must be diligent in applying the meds.

My fifteen year old, RU has had chronic dry eye for a couple of years. If I skip drops, she gets an ugly discharge. The drops (same as Restasis) help keep it under control, but it takes vigilance.


----------



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

Did you try giving it to him in something else besides baby food.Joey is really picky and we have to rotate what we give him his twice daily mess in. Right now he gets it in velvet a cheese. It wraps it easily and he doesn't have to chew it.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

CorkieYorkie said:


> Maggie, we went to VCA just bc Of their good reputation (but boy are they a lot of $$) and they did a great job.
> 
> We took his temp yesterday and he was 102, so that's good. Per the ER instructions, we are going to follow up with our vet, just hope we can get in at a good time for our schedules :-/
> 
> ...


Yes, they are good but pricy. I've seen city of Chicago K-9 Police dogs in there so they must be good to come all the way out here.

I'm glad he's sleeping - that's letting him rest and heal. I hope you can get into your vet tomorrow.


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

I saw some k9 pix in the exam room! I heard they were pricey, but its ER so not a huge surprise (we actually estimated paying more). 

I'm glad he's resting too, I'm hoping this antibiotic ointment starts working soon, right now it's hard to tell... I think he's shaking/disoriented due to pain  but he won't eat pill, and baby food is his FAVE. I keep trying tho. I am just praying it gets better and doesn't damage his eye .. :-/ we already have a one eyed dog and we want to keep it that way!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Sending up a prayer for your baby!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Courtney - can you call your vet today. Often if they're off you might be able to reach them thru their service. I would try that and really plead with them to get you in first thing tomorrow. Might work better going straight to the doc than thru office staff. I used to do that with our pediatrician. I'm worried about pain and dehydration (all the lethargy) with Ozzie not getting all the meds he should. Shaking can be from pain.


----------



## Madeleinesmommy (Nov 30, 2012)

Is there anything he will eat? I would try a variety of things so you can at least get the pain pill in him. I've tried different things that may not be traditional to get them to eat like string cheese, yogurt, graham cracker, or peanut butter. Have you tried applesauce?

Prayers! I hope your baby will take his pill soon!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Over the last couple of months, I have become an expert at pill giving. I take peanut butter, , crush up some cereal and make pea size rice krispy like treats, putting the pill in the center. I find the mixed texture makes it less likely that he will spit out the pill. Give him several, with the pill in one. Failing that, I literally shove it down his throat and hold his mouth closed until he swallows.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

I'd let him lick hte baby food ...as much as he wants.

And stop trying to hide the pill in it. This might get him eating more. Let him lick baby food and then wait 15 minutes.... and then give him the pill - so he doesn't associate it with eating.

I hate pills. Grace is horrible with them. I always request liquid for anything possible.... Because I can't hide it in anything - she will refuse to eat. And I've tried crushing them like Walter suggested...she will vomit.

But like the steroid we got for her ear was a pill.

Sad to say it but just have to shove it back into his throat to where he has to swallow, can't spit... do it to one side of his tongue way in the back.

He's probably in pain.... pills will help.

Prayers for Ozzie.... hope he feels better soon. Please don't feel so bad.... maybe he got something in his eye....


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Oh no I hope you can get Ozzie into the vet 1st thing tomorrow. Poor little guy. Sending thoughts and prayers your way.


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Prayers and Blessings for Your Little Ozzie.*
*Nickee**


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

I'm so sorry for little Ozzie  I agree with Walter's method of shoving it down his throat if he's not into eating right now. It's so important that he get his meds! 

My little foster Malt, Bear, had chronic dry eye, but as long as he got his drops, it was well-managed. 

Hugs to you and prayers for Ozzie,


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

I'm so sorry about Ozzie  poor little toughie. Thinking of you guys and hoping for rapid healing. :hug:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Keeping Ozzie in my prayers and hopefully you can get him in to see his vet tomorrow.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Saying a prayer for Ozzie! Hope he'll feel better soon. Let us know what the vet says.


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

I have always given my dogs pills in Braunschweiger. It can be formed around the pill, but if he does not like meat this would not work. Hope this helps hugs.


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

Hi all. Thanks so much for the prayers and well wishes. I got back from the vet a little bit ago. The vet thinks the eye issues are secondary to something else going on, so we did some blood work and will have the results tomorrow. I hope they find *something* that explains what is going on with Ozzie... I almost hate, in a way, when everything comes back fine because then we still have no clue what is wrong.. but I guess eliminating issues always helps. 

The vet gave Ozzie more IV fluids and gave me a can of "super" doggie food which is soft and contains tons of protein and good stuff for him. Ozzie seemed to really like the applesauce we gave him last night, but as soon as we crushed up his pain pills and put them in, he turned his nose up to it. Same with the dog food... he loved it until I put some crushed up pill in it  The vet did give me a syringe to force feed him if it comes to that... we might syringe his medicine into his mouth if he still seems to be in pain, I just hate forcing him to do anything 

He also had a slight fever, a little over 103, so he injected antibiotics that last 2 weeks, so that makes me feel better. It's hard to tell if his eyes are improving or not... when I came back from the vet, I carried him up the stairs to our floor (we normally take the elevator) and I put him down and he insisted on going the *other* way down the hall -- toward the wrong end of the building! He has definitely been disoriented, poor little guy. I hope that was just confusion and not a desire to not go back home.. :-/ Lisa also seems stressed out, she keeps looking for him and wanting to play, but somehow knowing Ozzie isn't feeling well  

Let's hope the bloodwork has some answers... otherwise, let's hope Ozzie improves soon... this is day #4 :-/


----------



## Tashulia25 (May 19, 2013)

did your vet give you any IV fluids with you and told you how to do it? The symptoms so close to what my Roma had, it was pancreas and only sonogram and blood work show it. My prayers your way that it is not something serious.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Wishing you the best. I know how frustrating it can be when there are not definitive answers. Glad you got him to your vet right away. ER clinics seem to focus on one issue, your vet is the best person to evaluate the whole situation. You probably are going to have to force the pill. It is not fun, but in the end it is sometimes the only thing that will work.

Best luck.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

CorkieYorkie said:


> Hi all. Thanks so much for the prayers and well wishes. I got back from the vet a little bit ago. The vet thinks the eye issues are secondary to something else going on, so we did some blood work and will have the results tomorrow. I hope they find *something* that explains what is going on with Ozzie... I almost hate, in a way, when everything comes back fine because then we still have no clue what is wrong.. but I guess eliminating issues always helps.
> 
> The vet gave Ozzie more IV fluids and gave me a can of "super" doggie food which is soft and contains tons of protein and good stuff for him. Ozzie seemed to really like the applesauce we gave him last night, but as soon as we crushed up his pain pills and put them in, he turned his nose up to it. Same with the dog food... he loved it until I put some crushed up pill in it  The vet did give me a syringe to force feed him if it comes to that... we might syringe his medicine into his mouth if he still seems to be in pain, I just hate forcing him to do anything
> 
> ...


Sweet Ozzie.... I hope he feels better soon and I too hope something comes back that gives you an answer.

Hopefully it's just an infection and the antibiotic will clear it up.

As for meds.... I think of my dogs as toddlers. And toddlers do not like medicine. Sometimes it means holding them down and squirting it slowly in their mouths and they do cry.... but medicine is important. If he's in pain, he will heal better with it managed....

So please try not to feel bad about forcing a pill.

And since he's eating well before you mix the meds - I'd really suggest not putting them in his food. He may refuse all food eventually if you keep trying it that way.

Hugs and snuggles....


----------



## ladodd (Jan 8, 2012)

I hope you do get answers from blood work and it's nothing serious. Also, I'm a pill down the throat Mommy. It may seem mean, but once you've done it a couple times, you'll find the best and easiest way to get the pill in him. Hugs to you both.


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Praying for sweet Ozzie. Please give him a gentle little hug for me.


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Courtney I am so sorry that your little wee man is not doing well! I have no suggestions other than that you are a very good mommy and I know your little man is in very good hands ( Yours) I am wishing you all the best........................ Hugs to your little fur monsters and you as well!!!


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Prayers for Ozzie...hopefully they can pinpoint what's wrong and treat him. Please keep us posted.


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

He is still the same, will eat a little dog food. Anxiously waiting test results... Going to be a long day at work away from my baby.. :-/


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tashulia25 (May 19, 2013)

CorkieYorkie said:


> He is still the same, will eat a little dog food. Anxiously waiting test results... Going to be a long day at work away from my baby.. :-/
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


 Ellie, Teddy , and Me are with you.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Checking in and hoping there's a diagnosis and easy fix.💗


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dognut (Jun 27, 2013)

I'm so sorry Ozzie is going through a hard time. I hope you get to the bottom of this soon and figure the underlying problem is. 

Dawn


----------



## luvmybabe (Dec 30, 2012)

Thoughts and prayers sent for Ozzie and his family


----------



## mrsmediauph (Feb 19, 2013)

*Prayers for Ozzie*

Praying for Ozzie. So sorry your little man is having issues. Hope you hear something soon and he is back on the road to recovery.


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

Hi all, thanks so much for the comments of concern. I got a call from the vet, and she is very concerned. Ozzie's blood was anemic, and so she is calling the lab to have them do more tests on his blood. She asked me if he had been outside the state of IL, which he has not. But we live in a rather wooded area, so I am really worried... she mentioned it could be a disease carried by ticks. 

Which makes me feel horrible yet again, because we never got around to giving them their flea/tick stuff this summer. We did manage to get heartworm treatment for them, but not flea/tick this season. If it's a tick disease, I'm going to be so angry with ourselves... we really need to keep better tabs on our babies, we have been doing such a bad job this year 

In the meantime, we are going to keep trying to get Ozzie to eat and drink, and hope the antibiotic the vet gave him (injection that lasts 2 weeks) kicks in soon...

Keep the prayers coming, please


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Oh I am so very sorry. Paws crossed.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Sending lots of prayers for little Ozzie.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

(Thought I had replied to this but must have 'lost' it...sorry)

W8ill be praying you get some answers to little Ozzie's problems and they can get the proper treatment going for him!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Courtney, I am so very sorry. If it is a TDB, then really it is not your fault. You can be incredibly careful and still be affected, so you can not blame yourself. If it is of any help, Lucky was put on fluids, given vibramycin, and a steroid. Every dog is different, and not to scare you, but he got worse before he got better. It took about 3 days before he stabilized and I am sorry to say almost three weeks until he started to act nearly normal. If I can help with any information about Lucky's struggle that might help you, please feel free to PM me. Wishing you the very best


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

Thanks I am beside myself with worry and guilt... Just glad the dog walker will be by to check on them.. Also glad he got the antibiotic shot, hope it kicks in soon... I hope whatever virus/disease he has is treatable... I just want him to feel better, he has been completely lethargic since Friday morning, my poor baby 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

wkomorow said:


> Courtney, I am so very sorry. If it is a TDB, then really it is not your fault. You can be incredibly careful and still be affected, so you can not blame yourself. If it is of any help, Lucky was put on fluids, given vibramycin, and a steroid. Every dog is different, and not to scare you, but he got worse before he got better. It took about 3 days before he stabilized and I am sorry to say almost three weeks until he started to act nearly normal. If I can help with any information about Lucky's struggle that might help you, please feel free to PM me. Wishing you the very best


Walter, I remember when little Lucky was in the ER, was that for a tick-borne disease? I went back to that thread because I don’t recall if we ever found out what was wrong with Lucky. Did they ever figure it out? I really couldn’t imagine Ozzie getting any worse… at least he is not vomiting/diarrhea because that would scare me to pieces as well :-/ I am just glad he is eating a little bit and drinking when we put him in front of his water… but other than that, he literally just lays or sits there, looking miserable :-(


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

CorkieYorkie said:


> Walter, I remember when little Lucky was in the ER, was that for a tick-borne disease? I went back to that thread because I don’t recall if we ever found out what was wrong with Lucky. Did they ever figure it out? I really couldn’t imagine Ozzie getting any worse… at least he is not vomiting/diarrhea because that would scare me to pieces as well :-/ I am just glad he is eating a little bit and drinking when we put him in front of his water… but other than that, he literally just lays or sits there, looking miserable :-(


Episode 1, they think was an encepholopathy issue, though nothing definitive. He was lethargic - no diarrhea or vomiting, and he was pacing and drooling. Episode 2, they think they saw a tick borne bacteria in one of the blood smears. He was extremely anemic - his red blood concentration dropped to 10%, it should be near 40%. He really went through a rough time and then once on the IV fluids, steroid and anti-biotic he improved after about 3 days. He was very fatigued and had runny diarrhea. We never got a definitive diagnosis. He is back to about 90% these days - he is doing quite well. We are actually headed to tufts tomorrow to see if they can help figure things out. We do not know whether the episodes were related, but in each case an anti-biotic improved the situation. The thing is that they need to often find the right anti-biotic for the condition. Best of luck and we will be thinking of Ozzie.


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

wkomorow said:


> Episode 1, they think was an encepholopathy issue, though nothing definitive. He was lethargic - no diarrhea or vomiting, and he was pacing and drooling. Episode 2, they think they saw a tick borne bacteria in one of the blood smears. He was extremely anemic - his red blood concentration dropped to 10%, it should be near 40%. He really went through a rough time and then once on the IV fluids, steroid and anti-biotic he improved after about 3 days. He was very fatigued and had runny diarrhea. We never got a definitive diagnosis. He is back to about 90% these days - he is doing quite well. We are actually headed to tufts tomorrow to see if they can help figure things out. We do not know whether the episodes were related, but in each case an anti-biotic improved the situation. The thing is that they need to often find the right anti-biotic for the condition. Best of luck and we will be thinking of Ozzie.


I must have missed episode 2.. haven't been on SM as much these days.. I wil look back on that thread tonight after work... 

Good luck at Tufts.. hope they can give you an explanation.. I sure know how frustrating it can be when the experts don't know what's wrong with your baby..


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I am sorry to hear that it may be related to ticks. I hope/pray that Ozzie is getting the treatment he needs---this, as you know, can be very serious. Sometimes the vet even tries blood transfusions. Please, please let us know how Ozzie is doing. 
I always try & warn people about the dangers of TBD, but when one of little ones gets really ill, I think it sends a strong message of what can happen all too quickly. Sending you hugs!


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Sending prayers for Ozzie. Hope the meds work and he is better soon.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Courtney,

With Luck's illness, I have done a bit of research on TBD in dogs. Some experience no sypmtoms, some serious ones, and there is a range in between. Broad spectrum antibiotics can control many of these infections, but if the specific infectious agent can be found a more specific treatment can be more effective. Modern tests for TBD are blood tests that look for foreign DNA, amplify it and then indentify the infectious agent. Once treatment is started, these tests are often inconclusive, because the infectious agent often goes dormant or has been altered. Many vets do not treat long enough leaving a reserve colony in suspension only to muktiple later. Most common symptoms are fatigue and stiffness, but vomiting and diarrhea and dullness can occur. Multiple infectious from various agents are common, and opportunist infections can develop.

I am glad that sweet Ozzie is under vet care, best and thinking of the little one. Try not to worry too much, everone is sending positive thoughts. Not having a definitive diagnosis is the worst part.


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

Great news, Ozzie has *slightly* improved. His walk is a little more confident and energized. He is still weak. He had much, much more of an appetite just now when I fed him some of the prescribed soft dog food, he seemed back to his old self the way he tried to scarf it down! I hope this increase in energy is a good sign...!! The antibiotic must have kicked in 

Just now as I was typing this, Ozzie came into the room!!!! For five days, he would just lie there, sleeping. He went into his crate after he was done eating, but for him to come out is really big!! His eyes are still looking really bad and he keeps pawing at them, but I hope things are starting to go better... and I will have more blood test results tomorrow or the next few days.

Good night all!!


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Good news! I sure hope the antibiotics are working and Ozzie will be back to himself. Prayers all the blood work comes out great! Keep us posted!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Courtney - just checked in before I go to bed. I was so upset but then so much happier to see the Ozzie was acting a little more Ozzie-like tonight. Great news. Hoping the antibiotic does the trick. I would think if it might be a TBD that it's probably best to do a longer course of antibiotics than normal. Hoping that things improve. :wub:


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Courtney, hope it keeps getting better from here. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Courtney I'm glad Ozzie is doing better! It sure does sound like more than "just" an eye issue - hopefully they'll keep him on the antibiotics to deal with anything tick-related. They are awful this year! Because my area isn't quite as heavily wooded, I don't have as many as you do "over the berm" but I still do a thorough check if they've been outside.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Glad he is doing better. I hope you see improvement each day from now on.


----------



## luvmybabe (Dec 30, 2012)

Glad to hear he's getting better and hope it continues.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Hoping Ozzie feels better today.


----------



## Tashulia25 (May 19, 2013)

Zoe's Mom88 said:


> Good news! I sure hope the antibiotics are working and Ozzie will be back to himself. Prayers all the blood work comes out great! Keep us posted!


:chili: :aktion033: glad Ozzie is doing better


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

Ozzie was about the same this morning, still lethargic and weak (and sleepy! Had to wake him up) but had a hearty appetite like last night, which is great news as before he would eat *some* dog or baby food or applesauce but then would stop. Now he wants to keep eating and eating. He looooves this prescription dog food. He also sniffed around a bit outside instead of just standing there and wanting to come back in. He even managed to go down one of the stoop steps in front of our building! :thumbsup: 

I am still waiting to hear on the blood test results from the vet. Will fill you in when they call!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Courtney -- continuing prayers for your sweet baby.


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

Ozzies doing about the same, getting a little more alert and growing appetite each day!  ate his whole can of prescription dog food, but still won't touch dry food. Going to get more food from vet and hopefully blood results soon too!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tashulia25 (May 19, 2013)

CorkieYorkie said:


> Ozzies doing about the same, getting a little more alert and growing appetite each day!  ate his whole can of prescription dog food, but still won't touch dry food. Going to get more food from vet and hopefully blood results soon too!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


thank you for the updates. About dry food, maybe he likes vet's food more?


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Still praying for you Ozzie!


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

This is prescription food containing the calories of 3 cans, so for sick doggies. Very possible he just prefers wet to dry food!! He's always been picky about kibble, and we've tried blue buffalo and Fromm!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

Ozzies tests all came back negative, which is both relieving and frustrating!!! He hasn't improved much since last update, but at least he is still hungry and will at least come out of his crate more... I just want Ozzie to go back to normal..

In other happier news, we put an offer on a house and they accepted!!! It is all hardwood floor which is great for the pups!! And has a cute little backyard too  it has some stairs in the main rooms, so hopefully the fluffs are ok with those. I'll post pics this weekend!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

I'm glad to hear that Ozzie is holding his own. Hoping he will be back to his sweet self in no time.

Congrats on your new house! So exciting! Can't wait to see lots of pics  .


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Congrad on the new house. You may need to go to a board certified internist if this last much longer.

Wishing for a quick recovery.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Prayers and hugs!


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

Also, Ozzie hasn't pooped since Saturday, we are going to give him pumpkin tonight.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Congrats on the new house. That is so exciting and I am sure the fluffs will love it too. Goods news they didn't find anything wrong with Ozzie but its frustrating not being able to pinpoint what it is. Prayers he will just feel better real soon.


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

Courtney, just now reading about Ozzie; so sorry for his troubles.
His meds could be making him tired/sleepy, so could the pain he may be in.

Praying for little Ozzie too.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Praying little Ozzie feels better today! Hope the pumpkin helps.... but he'll feel better once he has a good poop!


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

I am SO relieved, he took the BIGGEST poop of his life this morning!!! That pumpkin stuff works like a charm!! :thumbsup: Before I went to work, I gave him some of the prescribed wet food mixed with his usual Fromm dry food, but he only ate the wet stuff and left the kibble on the carpet  

He is still in discomfort or pain, he shakes during/after eating, which is worrisome. And he cries/squeaks if you take him out of his little travel crate (had to put him in his big crate while at work) so I think his little body is still hurting  He also won't go up or down the big stoop stairs outside our building. 

He is not on any medication other than eye drops & ointment and the antibiotic injection he got last Monday (vet says it lasts 2 weeks). I'm going to call the vet sometime this weekend and try to get him back in this week...


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

I am glad there is some improvement. Sorry he is still in such discomfort.


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

wkomorow said:


> I am glad there is some improvement. Sorry he is still in such discomfort.


Walter, I was reading about your trip to Tufts. I am so sorry for all the worry and stress you and Lucky are going through. I am wondering if we need to take Ozzie to a specialist.. he is also a picky eater. Though sometimes he would go through good periods where he eats all his dry food, it seems like the majority of the time we are coaxing him to eat, and he will often skip his meals entirely... 

I hope there is nothing seriously wrong with him, but we really don't know anything about his genetic history, he was a rescue from a BYB, so who knows what his lines are like....


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

Sending prayers that Ozzie turns the corner soon and starts to show signs of improvement. Hope it's soon.


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

Ozzie was finally well enough to go to the groomer!!! :chili:










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Yay Ozzie!!!!!! 

You look so handsome 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

That is good news! He looks absolutely adorable there!


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Soo cute, glad you feel better Ozzie.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Fantastic. Ozzie looks great, glad he is feeling better.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

That's great news!!!


----------

